# Car Hire Lisbon



## Nigel hippy

Hi
I am a newbie to this site and indeed Portugal.
We are planning a trip soon to see properties in view to buying.
My question is this: Does anyone know of a car hire company at Lisbon airport that does not require a credit card. 

You will have probably had this subject covered previously but I thought I would ask.

We are looking to buy in the Castelo Branco are and if there are any cheap B&B in the area, that would be great too.

Regards and I look forward to posting on here when we move here in the new year hopefully.

Nigel
(a small hippy, no beard or long hair required)
:eyebrows:


----------



## Janina k

*Reply*

Hello Nigel

Our daughter has always used economycarhire dot com and always uses her debit card with them and at no time has she been refused yet. On one occaision she couldn't find how to book a car with a debit card so she called the UK number and someone helped her get the booking done. They are very helpful and my daughter has used them must be now over a dozen times and she wouldn't use any other company . 

The phone numbers are listed below. 

Krystyna

From within the UK 0845 450 0877
From outside the UK +44 (0)1362 853938


----------



## Nigel hippy

Hi Krystyna
Thank you very much for spending the time to reply to my question.
That is great news, we were begining to think we may have to replan the whole thing.
Great, will let you know how I get on.
Regards
Nigel Hippy
:clap2:



Janina k said:


> Hello Nigel
> 
> Our daughter has always used economycarhire dot com and always uses her debit card with them and at no time has she been refused yet. On one occaision she couldn't find how to book a car with a debit card so she called the UK number and someone helped her get the booking done. They are very helpful and my daughter has used them must be now over a dozen times and she wouldn't use any other company .
> 
> The pone numbers are listed below.
> 
> Krystyna
> 
> From within the UK 0845 450 0877
> From outside the UK +44 (0)1362 853938


----------



## jerryceltner

I second that. We always use Economy as they are by far the cheapest and no extras like collision damage, extra drivers etc. The only thing I was asked for was if their was a blown tyre that I would have to pay for. Really good to deal with.


----------



## canoeman

You might have more success booking through one of the UK portals and pre-paying, with the added problem of payment for SCUT road tolls a credit card is becoming more and more necessary but often a debit card will be accepted.


----------



## Nigel hippy

Thanks guy's

Do they accept pre paid credit cards on the toll roads?

Nigel


----------



## canoeman

Yes on traditional tolled roads but not on the SCUT toll roads which are electronic i.e. no ticket machine and exit toll booth.

How you pay depends on the car hire company and what arrangements they've made for customers, but they wouldn't/couldn't accept a pre-paid card for that.


----------



## Nigel hippy

Thanks Canoeman

I know about the credit card situation with hire companies so going to book and pay for it in the UK through economy rental. We are going from Lisbon to the Castelo Branco area, we will just plan a route away from these SCUT toll roads. Is there a list anywhere which advise about which roads are which?

Regards
Nigel


----------



## canoeman

This site Home - Portal de Portagens has information and how to pay for electronic tolls plus maps so you can plana route.
Gates are shown as hoops, the red circles are junctions so you'll see you can join and cross a SCUT road without incurring tolls.


----------



## dalmar21

We used Drive On Holidays (a Portuguese car hire place) each time for our car hire from Lisbon. We booked the first time through a UK broker but then each time used their own office just outside the airport and booked through email. They pick you up from the vodafone shop in Arrivals and minibus you to their offices. They are excellent and although we used a CC, I'm sure a debit card would be just as ok - you literally just put it in the card machine when at the offices. I think we used them about 5 times this year on various trips.

We travelled each time to the CB area and just beyond (where we have now bought and move to in January) and there is a 6 euro toll fee each way. You can pay cash at the toll booths, it's really straight forward. Any other tolls that are indicated on the roads are (we presume) picked up by the hire company as we have never been asked for any other funds.

As for accommodation, don't know any B+B in Castelo Branco but we stayed twice in the hotel in the centre of town when we were viewing property and then when we came to complete on the purchase. It is the Best Western Rainha D Amelia and I think we paid about 50 euros or so a night. It's ok, nothing special but a good base in the town with underground parking (Castelo Branco is a bit of a pain during the day to find somewhere to park on the street)

It is a 2.5 hour drive from the airport and very easy to get to as you leave straight onto the A1.


----------



## Nigel hippy

Hi Dalmar
thanks for the information. We too are looking to buy in the area. This is our trip over to view and start the process. We know what we want and it is only land. We are planning to place a couple of yurts on the land and live the simple live. Did it in England for a couple of years so I know what I am letting myself in for.

Regards
Nigel


----------



## canoeman

Most Hire companies can and will pass on SCUT tolls, most should by now have made proper arrangements for their customers not incurring additional costs and convience.

Make sure your well of beaten track then Nigel


----------



## Nigel hippy

Hi
Another question: I have figured out the electronic toll on the A23, I will buy a toll card for that electronic section. 
The manual sections, do you just pay a person or a machine like in England?

Regards
Nigel


----------



## Nigel hippy

Hi Canoeman
thanks for the link to the site. I think I have it worked out now. Manual is like it says, pays someone or a machine?

Regards
Nigel


----------



## canoeman

Tradtional toll roads like A1 have ticket machine on entry, toll booth to pay on exit by cash (€) or card.

The SCUT tolled roads like A23 then you need to pre-pay or rent a device.


----------



## Nigel hippy

Thanks very much.


----------



## noserhodes

just a quickie with a little advice we are from castelo region and i would strongly advice you to use the a23 if at all possible.
as an example we have done lisbon to castelo on the normal roads and it took us over 5 hours, whilst the same trip can be achieved in 2 hours using the toll roads.


----------



## Nigel hippy

Hi
I used the link Canoeman sent me about the toll roads etc. Yes, the toll roads look the better option regardless of mucking around with toll cards.

A23 looks a good road and will be using it.

Thanks for the info Noserhodes

Regards
Nigel Hippy-ish


----------



## canoeman

As your hiring a Portuguese car then you don't have the same payment options, you should check what arrangements your hire company has. I sent that link for roads, costs and English option. 
CTT :: Tolls :: PrePaid ViaVerde


----------



## DLeighD

Two years ago I rented a car in Portugal and I used Economy (based in the UK) and when my car was delivered to the airport, the man asked for a credit card, even tho I told them I wanted a company that would accept a debit card. Fortunately, they trusted me and let me take the car, after my cousin there spoke to him for some time. Last year I used Economy again and again, a different car rental firm that they sent asked for a credit card. This time my cousin had to use his...it was a different company that Economy used and they were not as lenient.


----------



## loonytoon

get a credit card with a reasonable credit limit. most companies want this for the deposit (unless you take out their expensive insurance) and won't accept debit cards because by definition, a debit card can only be used for a fixed amount that leaves your bank account as soon as you authorise it and ,in general, the car hire firms may want access to an amount they can't predict. a credit card can be used to be left open but no money leaves the account until authorised at a later date. you also have the hassle of getting the refund when you return the car - not a problem with a credit card. if they will accept the debit card then make sure you have enough money in your account to cover the deposit (which will depend on the type of car you hire but will always be at least 500 euros - more for bigger cars). as to the tolls, companies vary in their policies but most will want a deposit in cash or by card if they have transponders fitted (i know of one that doesn't have transponders yet and don't seem to bother with the tolls but they seem to be the exception rather than the rule). economy car hire now have a pop up on their site when you book a car saying a credit card in the main drivers name is required in portugal with all the firms they use.

jeff


----------



## Guest

I got a hire car this afternoon 14/11/2012 for 5 days and the deposit was 300 euro on a credit card but this will be held and not taken if there is no damage (and has a full tank) upon return of the car. The hire car auto toll agreement is the invoice for all charges during the hire period will be sent in writing to the address on the UK driving licence and it is up to that person, the hirer, to pay the bill, the licence and credit card must correspond to the same person.


QUOTE=loonytoon;954614]get a credit card with a reasonable credit limit. most companies want this for the deposit (unless you take out their expensive insurance) and won't accept debit cards because by definition, a debit card can only be used for a fixed amount that leaves your bank account as soon as you authorise it and ,in general, the car hire firms may want access to an amount they can't predict. a credit card can be used to be left open but no money leaves the account until authorised at a later date. you also have the hassle of getting the refund when you return the car - not a problem with a credit card. if they will accept the debit card then make sure you have enough money in your account to cover the deposit (which will depend on the type of car you hire but will always be at least 500 euros - more for bigger cars). as to the tolls, companies vary in their policies but most will want a deposit in cash or by card if they have transponders fitted (i know of one that doesn't have transponders yet and don't seem to bother with the tolls but they seem to be the exception rather than the rule). economy car hire now have a pop up on their site when you book a car saying a credit card in the main drivers name is required in portugal with all the firms they use.

jeff[/QUOTE]


----------



## canoeman

coleio said:


> The hire car auto toll agreement is the invoice for all charges during the hire period will be sent in writing to the address on the UK driving licence and it is up to that person, the hirer, to pay the bill, the licence and credit card must correspond to the same person.


I wouldn't be very happy with this as the hirer will incur penalty charges for not paying tolls within 5 days of use, plus as far as I'm aware there is no way a UK or any driver could then pay tolls *without a Portuguese Bank Account* and Debit or C/C, I would seek clarification from hire company that this is what they mean


----------



## Nigel hippy

Hi
I have just been in contact with economy car hire UK. They do now require a credit card when hiring a car abroad. My friend however has found a car hire company in Faro, who does not require a credit card. They are called Luzcar.
This puts a 466km drive each way on top of our journey. So it might be cheaper getting a taxi from Lisbon to Castelo Branco and then looking once there or using taxi's to view properties, or blag a lift off the estate agent.

Regards
Nigel


----------



## canoeman

Coach or train but not a taxi, especially out of Lisbon airport, ok for short local trips but Lisbon to Castelo Branco viewing property let the agent take you, think you might be surprised at distances involved and difficulty in moving around without your own wheels once off major routes or towns.

If he's registered your also covered by his insurance when viewing property

466k is not that daunting in Portugal and you've a choice of scenic route via Evora or motorway via Lisbon plus a few tolls but at least you can explore the area your looking at, flights into Faro might be cheaper?


----------



## Nigel hippy

canoeman said:


> Coach or train but not a taxi, especially out of Lisbon airport, ok for short local trips but Lisbon to Castelo Branco viewing property let the agent take you, think you might be surprised at distances involved and difficulty in moving around without your own wheels once off major routes or towns.
> 
> If he's registered your also covered by his insurance when viewing property
> 
> 466k is not that daunting in Portugal and you've a choice of scenic route via Evora or motorway via Lisbon plus a few tolls but at least you can explore the area your looking at, flights into Faro might be cheaper?


Hi
Flights to Faro are a little cheaper, but not greatly. True we would be able to explore more and have freedom. We are still undecided as to what option to take. I think I might apply to my bank for a credit card explaining that I only need it short term. I don't want to do that but sometimes you have to give in to the system.

I estimated about £300 for a return taxi Lisbon to C/Branco. Not sure if this is in line with current prices in Portugal but a fair assumption.

Nigel


----------



## canoeman

I prefer Debit card/multibanco to Credit Cards but I do keep one, well two 1/UK 1/Portuguese for only two reasons Car Hire, because there are so few companies that will accept cash or Debit cards worldwide, and Internet purchases in €'s from Portugal.

Your Banks uninterested in short term and probably more of a reason to refuse, just apply for a card that gives you a good deal, pay it up and just keep for next trip.

Personally if your not hiring a car then I'd coach or train to Castelo Branco can see little point in wasting £300 and I think it would be more and still be in a situation where I couldn't move around the area I'm re-searching.


----------



## canoeman

This is one of specialist companies Lisbon Airport Transfers TO » Taxi Fares & Prices » Portugal Rates » Lisbon to Castelo Branco €320 for 1-4 people who should be cheaper than a taxi

Coach €14pp ---Rede Nacional de Expressos---
Train €14.50 pp CP Passengers :: CP :: (English Language version)


----------



## Nigel hippy

Thanks Canoeman
I will check out the train company defo as this may be quicker than coach.

Nigel


----------



## canoeman

Not a lot in it, both go from same place Oriente? which is below Lisboa airport connected via with a shuttle bus service, go for the one that connects best with flight


----------



## noserhodes

hi lisbon to vila velha rodao train easy only one change en route dead simple cheap too.
also a23 now accepting payments via uk registered credit cards with a uk address the tolls register to your card and you have have upto 30 days to make payments, this is a much better way than how things were before.
sorry meant to say vila velha then only 30-40 mins by connecting coach to castelo


----------



## canoeman

noserhodes said:


> hi lisbon to vila velha rodao train easy only one change en route dead simple cheap too.
> also a23 now accepting payments via uk registered credit cards with a uk address the tolls register to your card and you have have upto 30 days to make payments, this is a much better way than how things were before.
> sorry meant to say vila velha then only 30-40 mins by connecting coach to castelo


That payment method is only for* non Portuguese cars* so would not apply to a Portuguese Hire Car.
Do you have to change Vila Velha? CP shows Intercity as a direct train, 1.5hrs


----------



## Nigel hippy

Hi there all

My friend has found a car hire that does not require a credit card. We have checked with them and they say no credit card is required for cars in group A-E inclusive. Group E is a large estate car. This time of year the rate is 240E for the a week. Will probably hire from there and travel up to Castelo Branco.

We are in process of asking about toll charges with them.


----------



## canoeman

Your only concern re tolls is A22 & A23 the *electronic* tolled roads, the A2 and A1 are traditional tolls, ticket on entry pay on exit, you could of course avoid A22 & A23 but it adds considerably to journey time


----------



## Nigel hippy

Thanks Canoeman. Will look at the map and see if the detour is avoidable easy enough!


----------

